# Bombed by someone. not sure wh.



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

So someone let my address get out and I was bombed today. I got a package of around 19 toro cigars. It's a great assortment. Thanks to whoever's it was and I am looking forward to trying them all.


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Nobody let your address out. 
You voluntarily listed it on the Pin Map.:vs_laugh:


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

Rondo said:


> Nobody let your address out.
> You voluntarily listed it on the Pin Map.


Lol yeah ig I did that. So I let it out. Whoever did the bomb thanks and please come forward.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

Rondo said:


> Nobody let your address out.
> You voluntarily listed it on the Pin Map.:vs_laugh:


Hahaha, yeah now I see your motive for starting that thing


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

ask yourself, who doesn't like watching the damage caused by an anonymous bomb?


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

...


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

Nice sneak attack!


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

On a positive note I should be fairly safe for the time being.


----------



## JtAv8tor (Apr 12, 2017)

tarheel7734 said:


> On a positive note I should be fairly safe for the time being.


Now that is one of the funniest statements I have read on here..


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

JtAv8tor said:


> Now that is one of the funniest statements I have read on here..


Yea, I giggled a little when I read it...

Sent from. .. inside your house... bwahaha


----------



## Mark in wi (Apr 22, 2018)

tarheel7734 said:


> On a positive note I should be fairly safe for the time being.


Just askin for trouble, he is!:vs_laugh:


----------



## Bigjohn (Apr 6, 2017)

Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)




----------



## ForMud (Jun 28, 2018)

That was a good smack right there!!

Good on whoever it was.


----------



## Kidvegas (Oct 17, 2016)

Well done Mystery Bomber!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

Has Nathan written all over it!


----------



## Olecharlie (Oct 28, 2017)

He was from CA, yepper West Coast Bomber!!


----------



## tarheel7734 (Apr 14, 2013)

Yep was from Ca.


----------



## BOSSTANK (Mar 3, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Ren Huggins (Apr 26, 2019)

Sweet hit!


----------



## ebnash (Mar 5, 2017)

ebnash said:


> Has Nathan written all over it!


Guess I was wrong if it came from California.


----------



## 09FXSTB (Jun 22, 2012)

Great Hit! It’s always fun to see destruction like this!


----------

